# Hamburg PA 4/28/12: Are You Coming?



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow! The April show is right around the corner! It should be a relatively pleasant day - not too hot, not too cold in the good ol' field house. But then again, you never know.......

LMK if you have any juvis you would like to whole sale. 
I'm looking for young adult male leucs.

Here is what I have available:

Sexed/sub adults:
1.5yr male reticulated auratus x2
E. Anthonyi Santa Isabels (high-red)
Blue Leg Vents

Juvis:
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus
Azureus
Leucomelas
Colbalt Tincs
Citronella Tincs
Yellow Galacts

Bugs:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Cuturing supplies
Supplements
Etc.

Check out the website for pictures and more details. PM or email to reserve as I'm a bit low on a few varieties.
Looking fwd to the show and see you all there!
Keith


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

I can make the show. 

I'll have 3 female intermedius for sale/trade.


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

I will be there! 

Jason


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Blocker Institute said:


> I will be there!
> 
> Jason


You vending or just attending? (hey, that rhymed!)


----------



## treyb (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm going to try and make it there. I'm just getting into the hobby, so I think this would be neat to see for the first time. Also, if anyone would have any extra plant cuttings that they would want to cut before they come at a reasonable price that would be awesome!


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll be vending and assuming I don't get cleared out this Sunday at white plains, I'll have a good selection of frogs and feeders, leaves and cypress knees


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

treyb said:


> I'm going to try and make it there. I'm just getting into the hobby, so I think this would be neat to see for the first time. Also, if anyone would have any extra plant cuttings that they would want to cut before they come at a reasonable price that would be awesome!


I'll have some cuttings avail. $2ea.
Welcome to the addiction!
Keith


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I'll be there. I don't need any frogs but I might need some "things".


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I might have lied about the 2 male retics available mentioned below. Just took a close look at both of them and one is more the size of my breeding female. They might end up being a pair after all! They're still avail. 
On that note, my 1st juvi just climbed out of the water with many behind. So these should be available routinely in 2-3 months. Yay! My favorite auratus - much less shy. 

Now, if I could only find someone with an extra male Leuc. 



Keith


----------



## kermit2 (Jun 3, 2004)

I'll be there as usual. Have 2 tables to fill again.. Might need a helper..


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

I can bring:
Amizonica Iquitos Understory proven pair
Imitator Tarapoto Understory sexed pair
Imitator Tarapoto Understory Proven male
1 New River froglet
3 Leucomelas Juvies
2 Amizonica Iquitos froglets

I am looking for for a male Chazuta imitator. I may consider juvies.

Will be meeting at Jeremy Huff's table ( Notorious Tinctorious)


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Adven2er said:


> I can bring:
> Amizonica Iquitos Understory proven pair
> Imitator Tarapoto Understory sexed pair
> Imitator Tarapoto Understory Proven male
> ...


Rick
I may be interested in the tarapoto male. I haven't heard calling from mine. I'll bring mine so you can try to sex them. 
J


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

JeremyHuff said:


> Rick
> I may be interested in the tarapoto male. I haven't heard calling from mine. I'll bring mine so you can try to sex them.
> J


Rick
Also interested in the new river.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Jeremy,
I'll bring them with me.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

I am interested in the Amazonica pair. PM me rick


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

i will be there if work isn't sprung on me


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

We are looking for at the Hamburg show: female Solarte, male intermedius

We have: lots of Alanis juvies and juvie amazonicus


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

If anyone is going to have sheet moss or any moss in particular I would be interested. Also some plants. 

Please email me at [email protected] if you have any to sell...

Thanks!!!


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Mike Novy's ad in the classified for this event states he will...


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I am planning on going, I can bring the following:

Geckos:
Rhac. chahoua 'Pine Island' $400 4months old(only one left at this age)
Rhac. chahoua 'Pine Island' $300each 3 months old(2 available)

Frogs:
R. imitator Tarapoto 1.1.1 proven pair plus baby $200(maybe more frogs in tank) add 18" exo-terra for $50 more
R. imitator Varadero 0.2 Proven Females $200 takes both Add 18" exo cube no plants, with background for $50
D. auratus 'Campana' froglet about 5 months old $45
Several young/juvenile(4-6mo) Tarapoto imitators $70 each
Possibly have some solarte and escudo froglets as well. 
Let me know soon!
PM Me or email at [email protected]


----------



## kermit2 (Jun 3, 2004)

Yep, I ll have plenty of sheet moss.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

kermit2 said:


> Yep, I ll have plenty of sheet moss.


Sweet. As long as I can put it straight into the viv. 

I have a big 55g tank to fill with moss and plants


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Hamburg,
Ready or not, here we come!


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

We had a fun day today. Great to see everyone!
It was a relatively innocuous show - did not see any alligator escapes or fainting shoppers, temps were humane and people we're decently clad for the most part. There was not even a memorable t-shirt of the day!
The show was well attended for April. Sales were up 70% from last years show. Signs of economic recovery!

Jeremey, thanks for sending several folks my way. It was much appreciated!
Thanks to all those who offered or pointed me to male leucs! I was able to swap a female for the needed male. 
To all those who got new frog friends, enjoy them! And as always lmk if you have any questions. 

It was great chatting with everyone today!

Keith


----------

